# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Recent Reviews?

## tim

It's been over ten years since I last sailed the waters of the Grenadines.  Does anyone have more recent experience they'd like to share with us?  My best memory is that the Tobago Cays are some of the prettiest areas I've ever seen.

----------


## johnday

Hi Tim
I'm new to the Grenadines, residing in Bequia and have yet had the opportunity to sail south, I wait for the low season. I own a French restaurant in Bequia and every one that passes through talks about how the Grenadines are the best for sailing. I meet so many travelers in 4 - 8 cabinet small yachts on the way down and on the way back up that tell me about the best beachs, diving, fishing and places to eat. If members want me to help in answering questions I would be pleased to do so.
I read about so many problems in the French West Indies this year it doesn't surprise me that people are looking for other Caribbean destinations. Especially where they are not having to deal with the Euro exchange rate.
JCD
Maria's French Terrace

----------


## JoshA

I thought I posted something about our Grenadines trip two years ago but it doesn't seem to be here. We had a great time in Bequia and sailed down through Mustique, Mayreau, Tobago Cays, Union Island and Petit St. Vincent. Saltwhistle Bay on Mayreau has to be one of the most beautiful anchorages in the world. The Tobago Cays are also very beautiful. I don't know of a better place for sailing than the Grenadines.

----------


## tim

Josh,

This particular forum is new for us as of yesterday.  If you find your post from a couple of years ago, let me know where it is, and I'll try to move it over here.

----------


## JoshA

I found a reference to the trip  here. Unfortunately the real trip report referenced is no longer at the site.

----------


## johnday

If you can find some pics from the trip and post them that would be great.
JCD

----------

